# Ticks



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

The war against  flea & ticks is about to start in Pennsylvania & other states.

What do you use to keep your pet  insect free?

Man made products or some  homemade remedy? 
Or  is your  pet allergic to the collars, sprays?

I'm wondering about using TreeTea Oil,, will have reserch it or ask  our vet.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2022)

The most effective product I've ever used for fleas & ticks is "Advantix."  After trying other products that didn't work, I applied Advantix.  Within 10 minutes, I found 18 dead fleas on his bed & a few more that were twitching.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2022)

Ticks are rampant in our area.  Our neighbors have a nice little beagle who spends the day with us when they go to work.  They keep a good flea and tick collar on her, and that seems to work quite well.  I'm not sure what brand they use, but a vet could probably tell you what works best in your area.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

Thank you ,,all that replied. 

Sprayed his crate  & bedding with Adams,flea/tick  spray.
Its time  for Mac's booster shots,, will ask vet about what to use.

I'm thinking about  spreading some lime in the evening.
It should be settled in yard by time we go out in the morning.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 8, 2022)

When I had a dog he was on the edible flea stuff (Nexgard), seemed to work okay for him.  And I use Seresto for the cat, or probably won't anymore now that he lives in the house, but when he was a barn cat he had that type of flea collar.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2022)

Ticks are the only thing I DON’T MISS from the farm.
Checked the dogs daily, and would have them daily.
I always thought you had to be in long grass, to get ticks.......I was wrong.
Had a run and large fenced space for them, with pea stones, and large patio blocks.....still got ticks.....they come off the trees.....crawl from everywhere.
Never used any preventatives, because they contain ivomec.....not recommended for collies, Shelties, corgis and similar breeds.
All the years I had dogs.....found one flee one of my Shelties, and that was at the vet when he went for his vaccination.....was given 1 tablet to give him.....no sign of any more on him.
Don’t have ticks in town.....and still no sign of flees.


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Ticks are the only thing I DON’T MISS from the farm.
> Checked the dogs daily, and would have them daily.
> I always thought you had to be in long grass, to get ticks.......I was wrong.
> Had a run and large fenced space for them, with pea stones, and large patio blocks.....still got ticks.....they come off the trees.....crawl from everywhere.
> ...


I researched ticks a few years ago when I found one on my dog.  They feed by _"Questing."_  They climb onto a bush, then crawl out to the longest branch or twig, then wait for a person or animal to brush against the branch as they walk by, then latch onto it.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 8, 2022)

We have some long needle pines on the property  line,, that he likes to walk under,,looking  for rabbits.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

Flea and Tick Survival Guide - from Pet MD...

https://www.petmd.com/flea-tick-survival-guide


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

if you want to explore natural treatments for your pets, Dr. Karen Becker is a well known, highly regarded vet that does a lot of information articles and videos on natural treatments:

General LInk:

https://www.google.com/search?q=Dr....2j0i390l2.15684j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

+++++++


Dr. Becker's Presentation on Fleas, Ticks and Allergies


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

*Tea Tree Oil is Toxic to Pets!!!!*

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/tea-tree-oil/


----------



## bingo (Apr 8, 2022)

we use an all natural  product from chewy...it has cloves in it


----------



## Nathan (Apr 8, 2022)

Pet Action Pro for Dogs.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 8, 2022)

bingo said:


> we use an all natural  product from chewy...it has cloves in it


Is it Natural care flea and tick spray? I use that, smells good and kills fleas in seconds, no chemicals in it. 6.00 at Walmarts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2022)

The Vet asked me if I wanted to buy flea and tick pills.  I asked how much and she said $30.00 a month for the pill.

I usually get Hartz flea and tick but thinking of getting a homeopathic one.  My dog's skin is sensitive and sometimes breaks out from something, could be the Hartz stuff.  Not sure.

I used to use Revolution but can't get it from the vet anymore.  They gave me a website but it doesn't work.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

I use Nexgard in Chicka, the cats live inside so they don't get any fleas or ticks.


----------



## bingo (Apr 9, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Is it Natural care flea and tick spray? I use that, smells good and kills fleas in seconds, no chemicals in it. 6.00 at Walmarts.


Probably  same as this called vet care...i 'm gonna check that stuff out too


----------



## Liberty (Apr 9, 2022)

They make a flea med that you just put in their food once a month.  It works.  

Deer ticks are prevalent in the fall around here.  Outdoor cats can get them.  Guess as long as the cat 
is healthy, the tick eats, dies and the cat isn't hurt.  If a cat is malnourished, it can be an issue.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2022)

I think i'm a pretty lucky pet parent.
Other than ticks i dealt with on the farm.....here in town, i don't deal with any nasties.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 9, 2022)

I use a pair of tweezers for ticks and a once a month spot-on for fleas. Then I use a lice comb meant for people once a week to get out the pupae and flea dirt. Cats love that. Don't like applying insecticide unless it's a really bad year.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 9, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Ticks -  What do you use to keep your pet insect free?​


Ticks are more than just a problem for pets.  

The sickest I have ever been was the result of a tick bite.  It was a Florida tick with some exotic tropical disease related to Lyme Disease.  Within hours of biting I got the classic red ring around the tick...

I felt like I was going to die, and it did not respond to the first few rounds of antibiotics.  Finally I saw a specialist who treated nothing but tick infections.  He did find a antibiotic cocktail that worked, but I had to stay on it for 2 months.

He tried but could not specifically identify the bacteria causing it.  He said that happened, there are many different tick borne diseases, and the more common are readily identifiable. 

So beware the tick!


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 10, 2022)

We use Bravecto.


----------

